# Breast Play



## luvinhim

Hi this question is for the men exclusively, but women can chime in also.

Do you like playing with ie ( pulling nipples, sucking, massaging, putting your penis on) your wife or significant others breast.

My husbands loves my breast and he always does the above, I like my breast played with, but not always. he is enamored with them.
I also have pretty large breast DDD cup. 

Do you like them big and do you like playing with them? What do you get out of it. My husband cannot come up with an answer. He just says he likes them.


----------



## jorgegene

pulling nipple: no. a bit too SM for my tastes and no one has ever asks me or suggested.

sucking: oh yes, definitely. i love it.

massaging: yes. absolutely

putting penis: no. just can't get myself to do it. as a joke, in my high school days us guys used to talk about 'breast intercourse'.
i never did try it out, but it sounded intriguing. not that much anymore though.

kissing: yes, very much.

burying my face: yes, very much indeed.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yay!!!! Boob thread. Hoping pics will come soon

I am 100% boob guy. I play with my GF's all the time. One of our go to watching a movie position is me sitting on the couch and her laying her head on a pillow which is on my lap. I then put my hand on her boob and rest it. We can sit for hours like this. I squeeze and play . Ahh good times. 


Anyway just I am fascinated by boobs. Never understood guys who were more butt men when boobs are available!


----------



## Fozzy

Hellz yeah!

Love looking, touching, and everything that entails.

Size is largely immaterial in my opinion, although to be fair my experience is limited to one woman.

What do I get out of it? I'm just attracted to them. They turn me on. Nothing really more complicated than that.


----------



## Bibi1031

luvinhim said:


> Hi this question is for the men exclusively, but women can chime in also.
> 
> Do you like playing with ie ( pulling nipples, sucking, massaging, putting your penis on) your wife or significant others breast.
> 
> .


I and Mr. Bibi both enjoy each other's breasts very, very much.

We do ALL of the above and then some >

My boobs are not very big, but he says they are perfect for him.
He is definitely an a$$ man, and I do have junk in my trunk:grin2:

Bibi


----------



## pidge70

Bibi1031 said:


> I and Mr. Bibi both enjoy each other's breasts very, very much.
> 
> We do ALL of the above and then some >
> 
> My boobs are not very big, but he says they are perfect for him.
> He is definitely an a$$ man, and I do have junk in my trunk:grin2:
> 
> Bibi


Did you mean to say you and Mr. Bibi "used" to do this? Are you not divorced, and living 6hrs away from one another?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031

pidge70 said:


> Did you mean to say you and Mr. Bibi "used" to do this? Are you not divorced, and living 6hrs away from one another?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope. We did It about a month ago and the memories help me relive these moments over and over again. That's the best sex this forced dry spell gives me. 

To remember is to relive. So it's not "used" at all:smile2:


Thank you for knowing my sitch. Haven't seen you post on my thread though.

Bibi


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Breasts are nice, but not super special to me. Just another bit of sensitive soft skin to touch, stroke and kiss.


----------



## Yeswecan

Breasts were always that curiosity always covered up us young lads just wanted to see. Covering them leaves much to imagination and once uncovered...us guys imagination runs wild. 

Yes to the following:
Sucking
Massaging
Penis between(you betcha)

No to the following:
Nipple pulling
Jumper cables, car battery and water. 

I think the off limits and out of sight drive the male into enjoyment of the above. Just a guess but hey..it drives me.


----------



## life_huppens

I like to play with my wife breasts, but...
Earlier on in a marriage, I learned that her willingness to allow me to play is depends on a day of the month. 
In order to avoid unnecessary tensions, I ether ask if it is O.K., or waiting for a signal. Some days she likes me to do it, anything with them, some days it is no go zone.
Just have a conversation with your H and set a boundaries, or explain him what to do and when to do it.


----------



## JoeHenderson

I like boobs.


----------



## JoeHenderson

To elaborate, I don't care much about the size. They're fun whether big or petite. My W's boobs are on the smaller end, but they feel great, and they're never neglected.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Love playing with boobs. I prefer some substance, but within reason (too big can be a turn-off). Ex-GF was a D cup, and I just loved sucking and playing with hers. Wife is a C cup, and there's enough there to enjoy on the every two years we have sex.


----------



## Shoto1984

Yes to all of the above. (and if they happen to be pierced....wow)


----------



## badsanta

My wife can reach orgasm through nipple stimulation alone, BUT she has to really be in the mood or it annoys the crap out of her for me to play with them.


----------



## Cleigh

I hate my nipple played with if I'm not turned on, it's just irritating. I don't mind my partner playing with my boobs at random times. I love boob play of all kinda during sex, the rougher the better. He loves my boobs and fondles with them every chance he gets.


----------



## luvinhim

Im the same way. If I am not turned on nipple play irritates the heck out of me. Other than that when I am turned on the rougher the better for me also


----------



## CuddleBug

luvinhim said:


> Hi this question is for the men exclusively, but women can chime in also.
> 
> Do you like playing with ie ( pulling nipples, sucking, massaging, putting your penis on) your wife or significant others breast.
> 
> My husbands loves my breast and he always does the above, I like my breast played with, but not always. he is enamored with them.
> I also have pretty large breast DDD cup.
> 
> Do you like them big and do you like playing with them? What do you get out of it. My husband cannot come up with an answer. He just says he likes them.



I love every part of Mrs.Cuddlebug's body.

I love to put my member on her feet, breasts, her hands, mouth, vaginal, and anal if I could, etc.

I love oiled breast jobs.....

I want oiled foot jobs.

I would love to try anal sex.

Mrs.CuddleBug has let her inhibitions go once in a while and she loves it when I lick, suck and nibble, almost bite her breasts. Harder she says, etc. Oiled breast jobs and she wants me to tightly squeeze her breasts together. And she has large breasts requiting a wire bra for support.


When Mrs.CuddleBug is laying on me cuddling, she puts her arm under my shirt and places her hand on my chest and plays with my nipple.


----------



## EllisRedding

Heck yeah, love dem titties. Had to back off a bit when my wife was pregnant b/c they were super sensitive, and then had to wait until she was done breastfeeding (I prefer cows milk), but know I am back to full on motor boating


----------



## Yeswecan

badsanta said:


> My wife can reach orgasm through nipple stimulation alone, BUT she has to really be in the mood or it annoys the crap out of her for me to play with them.


This is known as NTO. Nipple Triggered Orgasm. :grin2:


----------



## luvinhim

Yeswecan said:


> This is known as NTO. Nipple Triggered Orgasm. :grin2:


so can I, so that is what the name of this is called


----------



## arbitrator

*There is absolutely nothing sexier than soft manual, succulent oral, and penile intercoursal romancing of a loving woman's breasts! 

In my married days, let's just say that I always looked forward to having intercourse with my W's "puppies" when she was unavailable for the same "downstairs!"

But only after a good hand and mouth session on them first!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marc878

Me likey medium sized.

Wet nipple stimulation is a must in this home!!!!

Not expected but Demanded!!!!!


----------



## NotEasy

JoeHenderson said:


> To elaborate, I don't care much about the size. They're fun whether big or petite. My W's boobs are on the smaller end, but they feel great, and they're never neglected.


Same here, size doesn't matter, small is fine, 

"Once my mouth his full, whats the point of any more". 

Like others said, vigourous play requires arousal first. But all sorts of play is fine.

One favourite when watching TV side by side is to put my arm behind her neck and my hand cups her and gently massages. I still feel like a teenager doing it.


----------



## ReallyRandy

I love playing with my wife's breasts (36D) in all ways. Before menopause I could tell her menstral cycle by their sensitivity. I fear they hypnotize me more than anything else. I love holding them in my hands. Kissing and carressing them. Having intercourse with them. If we feel kinky we tie them with rope which is a real turn on for both of us. I've bought nipple jewlery for them. What is not to like? My wife wears a knockout Vanify Fair bra (now discontinued) which makes her look phenominal. I guess it is her way to make sure I only have eyes for her. I like playing with them more than my wife does but she accomodates my needs and desires and I hers.


----------



## committed_guy

luvinhim said:


> Do you like playing with ie ( pulling nipples, sucking, massaging, putting your penis on) your wife or significant others breast.


Yes and yes. 


luvinhim said:


> Do you like them big and do you like playing with them? What do you get out of it.


For me they are feminine. I love my wife's nipples because they are kinda puffy and not man-like at all. I think that is what I like about them the most. I think I like them because they are not manly and not like me. 

They are soft and warm and when coated with coconut oil feel marvelous on my penis. 

We are very different in this way. My wife enjoys me sucking on the nipples but has no desire for any penis contact there. She, at best, tolerates her breast. She doesn't see them as a bonus for her femininity. Probably because her mother was never very feminine and did not give my wife a good teaching of her sexuality growing up.


----------



## Redheadguy

I enjoy them greatly.


----------



## gouge_away

I like breasts of all sizes, even flat, I don't know why, I just like boobs.


----------

